# Ultra's Pokemon Mutations/Crosses



## UltraByte (Dec 19, 2006)

Yeah, lately I've been really getting into Pokemon sprites... So I'll post my sprites I make in this thread.

SPRITES





FR Rocker crossed with a Jolteon




Growlithe crossed with a Meowth




*Requested by Gengar* Gengar crossed with a Chimecho




*Requested by Kyle* Bulbasaur crossed with an Aipom




*Requested by ACFan* Mewtwo crossed with a Deoxys




*Requested by IslandGuy* Meganium crossed with a Tropius




*Requested by Gengar* Slaking crossed with a Seviper




*Requested by Terry* Blastoise crossed with a Charmander




*Requested by Tom* Pikachu crossed with a Raichu




*Requested by Terry* Groudon crossed with a Ho-Oh




*Requested by Erisam* Venasaur crossed with a Shedninja




*Requested by Terry* Professor Oak crossed with a Marril




*Requested by Gabby* Mew crossed with a Pikachu




*Requested by Sporge* Cooltrainer (Male) crossed with a Gengar




*Requested by Gengar* Piloswine crossed with an Ampharos




*Requested by Pac* Electabuzz crossed with a Blaziken




*Requested by ****** Spheal crossed with a Sableye




*Requested by Creative* Vulpix crossed with a Horsea




*Requested by Gengar* Raquaza crossed with a Donphan




*Requested by ****** Spheal crossed with a Growlithe




*Requested by Gabby* Gengar crossed with a Pikachu




*Requested by Gengar* Kyogre crossed with a Charizard




*Requested by Shadow_Link* Wartortle crossed with a Zapdos




*Requested by ****** Bagon crossed with a Seedot




*Requested by Gengar* Xatu crossed with a Mareep




*Requested by Sporge* All Three Legendary Birds




*Requested by ACFan* Plusle crossed with a Minun




*Requested by Shadow_Link* Golem and... This... thing... <.<;




*Requested by Dragonflamez* Kingler crossed with a Salamence



Requests, I can take 3 at a time. If it is too difficult, I am sorry.



REQUESTS
1: ______________ (_____)
2: ______________ (_____)
3: ______________ (_____)


----------



## Grawr (Dec 19, 2006)

Amazing! Fuse Gengar...with Chimecho!


----------



## UltraByte (Dec 19, 2006)

..Chimecho?

EDIT: OH!! Thank god for Serebii... Yeah, I'll do that one now.


----------



## UltraByte (Dec 19, 2006)

Double Post... >_<

But anyways, I finished Gengar's request:


----------



## Kyle (Dec 19, 2006)

Does this cost anything? 'Cause its fun to see. But it would be cool to see... Bulbasaur fused with Aipom!


----------



## UltraByte (Dec 19, 2006)

Nope. Not at all. *adds Kyle to Request list*


----------



## UltraByte (Dec 19, 2006)

@_@ Another double-post...

But Kyle's request is finished. =D


----------



## ac1983fan (Dec 19, 2006)

sweeeeet... How about... deoxys with mewtwo?


----------



## IslandGuy (Dec 19, 2006)

Very nice!
I got a tough one fer ya....fuse Meganium with a Tropius.


----------



## UltraByte (Dec 19, 2006)

I'll do those right now.


----------



## Grawr (Dec 19, 2006)

Theres another space open...

Try to fuse Slaking with Seviper!


----------



## UltraByte (Dec 19, 2006)

Okay. I'm working on the Mewtwo/Deoxys one right now, and it's a toughie.

Oh, and Gengar, watcha think about my Chimecho/Gengar sprite?


----------



## UltraByte (Dec 19, 2006)

I keep double posting... @_@


But here is ACFan's request.


----------



## Grawr (Dec 19, 2006)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> Okay. I'm working on the Mewtwo/Deoxys one right now, and it's a toughie.
> 
> Oh, and Gengar, watcha think about my Chimecho/Gengar sprite?


 That one was fantastic, thats why I want to see more!!!


----------



## UltraByte (Dec 19, 2006)

Probably the HARDEST sprite I've ever done is finished... The Meganium/Tropius sprite requested by IslandGuy.


----------



## Grawr (Dec 19, 2006)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> Probably the HARDEST sprite I've ever done is finished... The Meganium/Tropius sprite requested by IslandGuy.


 Well, Ultra, it can't be that hard, your finishin' these off really fast! You'll have like, over 100 by the end of the week.


----------



## UltraByte (Dec 19, 2006)

Gengar said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yeah, but usually I do them in like 2 minutes... These have been taking about 5-7 minutes.


----------



## TERRY16389 (Dec 19, 2006)

I've got one. Do Charmander and Blastoise.


----------



## UltraByte (Dec 19, 2006)

Okay.

Here's Gengar's second request:


----------



## UltraByte (Dec 19, 2006)

@_@ Double-Post...

I really like this one, probably because of the specialness coming out of the cannons.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Dec 19, 2006)

How many Pokemon can you do? Cuz I'd like to see Minun,Plusle, Pichu, Pikachu and Raichu, if not just Pikachu and Raichu.


----------



## TERRY16389 (Dec 19, 2006)

Oooo...Nice. Hrmmm...How about...Groudon, and...Oh! Here's a toughy, Groudon and Ho-oh.


----------



## UltraByte (Dec 19, 2006)

Tom the Warrior said:
			
		

> How many Pokemon can you do? Cuz I'd like to see Minun,Plusle, Pichu, Pikachu and Raichu, if not just Pikachu and Raichu.


 Only two pokemon.

I'll do yours first, then Terrys.


----------



## Erisam (Dec 19, 2006)

How 'bout... Venusaur and Shedinja?


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Dec 19, 2006)

Ok then.


----------



## UltraByte (Dec 19, 2006)

Erisam said:
			
		

> How 'bout... Venusaur and Shedinja?


 Okay. Jeez, people, gimme some time.


----------



## Erisam (Dec 19, 2006)

okay.  :lol:


----------



## UltraByte (Dec 19, 2006)

Tom, here's yours.


----------



## Erisam (Dec 19, 2006)

cool


----------



## UltraByte (Dec 19, 2006)

Terry, here's yours:


----------



## UltraByte (Dec 19, 2006)

@_@ More double posts...

Here's Erisam's... I didn't really know what to do with it, since there's like nothing on the Shedninja.


----------



## TERRY16389 (Dec 20, 2006)

Wow. You're good.

Marill + Professor Oak

That should be a challenge?


----------



## UltraByte (Dec 20, 2006)

Okay. I'll do it now. First one of the day, too.

EDIT: Here it is.


----------



## Gabby (Dec 20, 2006)

Wow your good


----------



## UltraByte (Dec 20, 2006)

Thanks.   
^_^


----------



## Grawr (Dec 20, 2006)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> *Requested by Tom* Pikachu crossed with a Charmander


 Check that there...it says crossed with a charmander, when I think you mean Raichu.


----------



## UltraByte (Dec 20, 2006)

Gengar said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 O_O

Whoops... <.<;


----------



## ac1983fan (Dec 20, 2006)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> I keep double posting... @_@
> 
> 
> But here is ACFan's request.


 nice.


----------



## Gabby (Dec 20, 2006)

how about a mew with a picakachu.(I dont know how to spell it)


----------



## Sporge27 (Dec 20, 2006)

oooo I need to tryto do this sometime.... anyway until I actually get to try could I get a gengar crossed with a cooltrainer(male    			 )?


----------



## Kyle (Dec 20, 2006)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> @_@ Another double-post...
> 
> But Kyle's request is finished. =D


 Looks a little freaky but makes since.


----------



## Grawr (Dec 20, 2006)

SPORGE27 said:
			
		

> oooo I need to tryto do this sometime.... anyway until I actually get to try could I get a gengar crossed with a cooltrainer(male    			 )?


 Lol, that oughta' be good!

*Thinks of other favorite pokemon besides Gengar and Chimecho*...

Try crossin' an Ampharos with a Piloswine.


----------



## UltraByte (Dec 20, 2006)

Gabbylala said:
			
		

> how about a mew with a picakachu.(I dont know how to spell it)


----------



## Gabby (Dec 20, 2006)

Cool


----------



## UltraByte (Dec 20, 2006)

SPORGE27 said:
			
		

> oooo I need to tryto do this sometime.... anyway until I actually get to try could I get a gengar crossed with a cooltrainer(male    			 )?


----------



## UltraByte (Dec 20, 2006)

Gengar said:
			
		

> SPORGE27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Grawr (Dec 20, 2006)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats awesome!     

I've asked for a lot already, so you don't need to hurry up or anything on this one, but how about a cross between Feraligatr and Steelix? (brothers idea)


----------



## UltraByte (Dec 20, 2006)

Yeah, I like that one too.


----------



## Grawr (Dec 20, 2006)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> Yeah, I like that one too.


 I edited my above post


----------



## Pac-Pac Fan (Dec 20, 2006)

How about we spice things up with, lets say a cross mutation of 
Electabuzz, and Blazeken!?


----------



## Spazzums (Dec 20, 2006)

Hmm.. how about..

A Spheal (<3<3<3) With a Sableye (<3).
That would be cool to see..


----------



## UltraByte (Dec 20, 2006)

Pac-Pac Fan said:
			
		

> How about we spice things up with, lets say a cross mutation of
> Electabuzz, and Blazeken!?


----------



## Sporge27 (Dec 20, 2006)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> SPORGE27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> > oooo I need to tryto do this sometime.... anyway until I actually get to try could I get a gengar crossed with a cooltrainer(male    			 )?


 Woot, thanks.
And so quick too.


----------



## UltraByte (Dec 21, 2006)

*****ums said:
			
		

> Hmm.. how about..
> 
> A Spheal (<3<3<3) With a Sableye (<3).
> That would be cool to see..


----------



## Gabby (Dec 21, 2006)

That freaky looking.But also cool looking.


----------



## ??creativegirl?? (Dec 21, 2006)

how about a horsea with a....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 whatever that guy is?


----------



## UltraByte (Dec 21, 2006)

..a Vulpix? Sure.


----------



## ??creativegirl?? (Dec 21, 2006)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> ..a Vulpix? Sure.


 yay I know what its called now!
Im not a true Pokemon fan...I just think they CUTE!


----------



## UltraByte (Dec 21, 2006)

??creativegirl?? said:
			
		

> how about a horsea with a....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Spazzums (Dec 21, 2006)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> *****ums said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 This is awesome, thanks.


----------



## UltraByte (Dec 21, 2006)

The gem looks kinda funky though, IMO.


----------



## Grawr (Dec 21, 2006)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> ??creativegirl?? said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I'd say thats your best one yet!

If you have the time, cross a Donphan with a Rayquazza


----------



## Spazzums (Dec 21, 2006)

Gengar said:
			
		

> I'd say thats your best one yet!
> 
> If you have the time, cross a Donphan with a Rayquazza


 Whoah.. That's gonna come out weird.


----------



## Grawr (Dec 21, 2006)

*****ums said:
			
		

> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I know


----------



## Spazzums (Dec 21, 2006)

Hmm.. Well, if you don't mind making me another one. Make a Spheal cross with a Growlithe. Sorry for saying Spheal twice, I like Spheals..


----------



## UltraByte (Dec 21, 2006)

Gengar said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Spazzums (Dec 21, 2006)

Whoah, that one's awesome. I think you're getting better at making these as you make more.


----------



## Grawr (Dec 21, 2006)

*****ums said:
			
		

> Whoah, that one's awesome. I think you're getting better at making these as you make more.


 Yeah, I definately agree! 

The Donphan Rayquazza cross is m' new favorite.


----------



## Spazzums (Dec 21, 2006)

Gengar said:
			
		

> *****ums said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Eh, I still like the Vulpix with the Horsea.  :yes:


----------



## UltraByte (Dec 21, 2006)

*****ums said:
			
		

> Hmm.. Well, if you don't mind making me another one. Make a Spheal cross with a Growlithe. Sorry for saying Spheal twice, I like Spheals..


----------



## Spazzums (Dec 21, 2006)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> *****ums said:
> 
> 
> 
> > Hmm.. Well, if you don't mind making me another one. Make a Spheal cross with a Growlithe. Sorry for saying Spheal twice, I like Spheals..


 Woo! Now my new favorite is this one.    
^_^


----------



## Gabby (Dec 21, 2006)

Can there be a Gengar Crossed with a picachu?


----------



## UltraByte (Dec 21, 2006)

Gabbylala said:
			
		

> Can there be a Gengar Crossed with a picachu?


----------



## Gabby (Dec 21, 2006)

How do you make the cross things?


----------



## Grawr (Dec 21, 2006)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> Gabbylala said:
> 
> 
> 
> > Can there be a Gengar Crossed with a picachu?


 Whoa!!!     
(lotta Gengar crosses    			 )

How about a Charizard Crossed with a Kyogre?


----------



## UltraByte (Dec 21, 2006)

Gabbylala said:
			
		

> How do you make the cross things?


 It's my secret.


----------



## SL92 (Dec 21, 2006)

Try Wartortle crossed with a Zapdos, please?


----------



## Spazzums (Dec 21, 2006)

Try.. Bagon with a Seedot.


----------



## UltraByte (Dec 21, 2006)

Gengar said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Grawr (Dec 21, 2006)

UltraByte said:
			
		

>


 O my god, thats amazing stuff!


----------



## Gabby (Dec 21, 2006)

Yeah That is really cool.


((Ultra,check the sky high rp somebody posted in it))


----------



## UltraByte (Dec 21, 2006)

[quote="Shadow_] Try Wartortle crossed with a Zapdos, please? [/quote]


----------



## Grawr (Dec 21, 2006)

Are you also crossing Diamond and Pearl sprites?   
:huh:


----------



## UltraByte (Dec 21, 2006)

Gengar said:
			
		

> Are you also crossing Diamond and Pearl sprites?   
:huh:


 Nope, sorry.


----------



## Spazzums (Dec 21, 2006)

What would you guys say is the best sprite is so far?

Is say the Spheal and the Growlithe


----------



## UltraByte (Dec 21, 2006)

*****ums said:
			
		

> Try.. Bagon with a Seedot.


----------



## Spazzums (Dec 21, 2006)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> *****ums said:
> 
> 
> 
> > Try.. Bagon with a Seedot.


 WHOAH! lol


----------



## Grawr (Dec 21, 2006)

*****ums said:
			
		

> What would you guys say is the best sprite is so far?
> 
> Is say the Spheal and the Growlithe


 It's pretty hard to pick, they're all awesome, but I'd say the Kyogre Charizard one...

I know I've requested a lot, but try a Xatu with a Mareep


----------



## SL92 (Dec 21, 2006)

Crazy Zapdos and Wortortle, Ultra =D


----------



## Spazzums (Dec 21, 2006)

Gengar said:
			
		

> It's pretty hard to pick, they're all awesome, but I'd say the Kyogre Charizard one...
> 
> I know I've requested a lot, but try a Xatu with a Mareep


 Xatu with a Mareep?  That's like putting a large bird with a sheep. Wait, that IS putting a large bird with a sheep.


----------



## Grawr (Dec 21, 2006)

*****ums said:
			
		

> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Thats right it is!


----------



## SL92 (Dec 21, 2006)

Vulpix crossed with a Horsea has to be the best, or the Zapdos-Wortortle one.


----------



## UltraByte (Dec 21, 2006)

Gengar said:
			
		

> *****ums said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SL92 (Dec 21, 2006)

Heres ya go.


----------



## Sporge27 (Dec 21, 2006)

Ok now for a tricky one merging 3 pokemon,
how about a combo of all three legendary birds?


----------



## UltraByte (Dec 21, 2006)

All together? I only do two pokemon together.


----------



## Sporge27 (Dec 21, 2006)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> All together? I only do two pokemon together.


 Ohh I see how it is, limited to only two things at a time like binary....how about cross zapados and moltres, and thne cross Articuno with the cross you just made?  would that work


----------



## UltraByte (Dec 21, 2006)

SPORGE27 said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 <_< Fine... I'll give it a shot.


----------



## ac1983fan (Dec 21, 2006)

how about plusle with minun?


----------



## Sporge27 (Dec 21, 2006)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> SPORGE27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  :lol:  :gyroidflingarms:


----------



## SL92 (Dec 21, 2006)




----------



## UltraByte (Dec 21, 2006)

[quote="Shadow_] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 [/quote]
 Nope. Only Pokemon.


----------



## SL92 (Dec 21, 2006)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> [quote="Shadow_]


Nope. Only Pokemon. [/quote]
 Aaaaaahhh...


----------



## Spazzums (Dec 21, 2006)

Acfan said:
			
		

> how about plusle with minun?


 Wouldn't that be the same thing except one ear is blue and one ear is red? @_@


----------



## SL92 (Dec 21, 2006)




----------



## UltraByte (Dec 21, 2006)

[quote="Shadow_] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 [/quote]
 Y'know, you don't have to provide me with the pictures.


----------



## SL92 (Dec 21, 2006)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> [quote="Shadow_]


Y'know, you don't have to provide me with the pictures. [/quote]
 So?


----------



## Spazzums (Dec 21, 2006)

[quote="Shadow_] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 [/quote]
 That one seems difficult @_@


----------



## UltraByte (Dec 21, 2006)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> SPORGE27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Gabby (Dec 21, 2006)

cool


----------



## Sporge27 (Dec 21, 2006)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 woot     			 Thanks for that.


----------



## UltraByte (Dec 21, 2006)

Acfan said:
			
		

> how about plusle with minun?


----------



## dragonflamez (Dec 21, 2006)

Kingler and Salamence!


----------



## UltraByte (Dec 21, 2006)

Shadow_] [quote="UltraByte said:
			
		

> [quote="Shadow_]


Y'know, you don't have to provide me with the pictures. [/quote]
So? [/quote]


----------



## UltraByte (Dec 21, 2006)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Kingler and Salamence!


----------



## RedPaw (Dec 21, 2006)

can you make mightyena with ninetails??


----------



## Dark Mirage (Dec 21, 2006)

entei the fire dog thingy and moltres


----------



## ??creativegirl?? (Dec 21, 2006)

Awww! Its so cute I have to upload it and put it in my sig! Vulsea the vulpix/horsea....soooooooooo cuuuuuuuute!


----------



## UltraByte (Dec 22, 2006)

??creativegirl?? said:
			
		

> Awww! Its so cute I have to upload it and put it in my sig! Vulsea the vulpix/horsea....soooooooooo cuuuuuuuute!


 Eh, can you take it out? I didn't say anything about people using them in their sig.


----------



## SL92 (Dec 22, 2006)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> Shadow_] [quote="UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So? [/quote]





 [/quote]
 Whoa, thats some crazy stuff. :santagyroid:


----------



## Erisam (Dec 23, 2006)

Can you fuse Ho-oh, Weavile and Vaporeon together?


----------



## Justin (Dec 23, 2006)

Blastiose with Arcanine

or

Wartortle

Your choice.


----------



## Spazzums (Dec 23, 2006)

Erisam said:
			
		

> Can you fuse Ho-oh, Weavile and Vaporeon together?


 I don't think she combines 3 Pokemon. She only does 2.    
-_-


----------



## Tennis=Life (Dec 23, 2006)

Could you fuse Ho-Oh and Lugia

and if I can request a second, Latios and Latias.


----------



## Erisam (Dec 23, 2006)

yeah opps sorry my friend wanted to see what that would look like.


----------



## PreZofCompton (Dec 24, 2006)

With





Please and Thank you


----------



## MGMT (Dec 26, 2006)

Fuse 

Deoxys and Rayquaza


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Dec 27, 2006)

Ok I want to see a Pikachu and Pichu fused and also a Minun and Plusle fused. Oh you already fused M and P. Ok then Pichu and Raichu?


----------



## Ascendancy (Dec 27, 2006)

I know you have an insane workload, so I won't bug you for a transformation. I just wanna say how cool these sprites are! I really like your work.


----------



## UltraByte (Dec 27, 2006)

Ascendancy said:
			
		

> I know you have an insane workload, so I won't bug you for a transformation. I just wanna say how cool these sprites are! I really like your work.


 Heh, thanks.


----------



## SL92 (Jun 23, 2008)

I'd like to request a mix between Ampharos and Charmeleon, if you're not too busy?

http://www.spriters-resource.com/nintendo/pokemon/pkmngsc/display.php?file=pkmngold.gif

EDIT: After minimal urging, I made one, what do you think of it?


----------



## UltraByte (Jun 23, 2008)

I have a life, you know. Don't expect me to sprite something for you at the snap of a finger.

On a side note, want me to revamp it for you?


----------



## Bulerias (Jun 23, 2008)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> I have a life, you know. Don't expect me to sprite something for you at the snap of a finger.
> 
> On a side note, want me to revamp it for you?


Umm? 0_0

He said "if you're not too busy"... I don't think he was expecting you to do anything at a "snap of a finger". XD


----------



## UltraByte (Jun 23, 2008)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Still, he could have just waited until I got back from my friend's.


----------



## Bulerias (Jun 24, 2008)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How could he have known if you were back from your friend's or not? 0_0


----------



## UltraByte (Jun 24, 2008)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I posted as soon as I got back.


----------



## Bulerias (Jun 24, 2008)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Right, but he posted before that... so he couldn't have known you were at your friend's... or am I missing something?


----------



## UltraByte (Jun 24, 2008)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh nevermind... >_>


----------



## SL92 (Jun 24, 2008)

Yeah, um, uh.... *leaves quickly*


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 25, 2008)

ooh

can i see a caterpie crossed with a weedle?


----------



## UltraByte (Jun 25, 2008)

Sierra Mist said:
			
		

> ooh
> 
> can i see a caterpie crossed with a weedle?


I don't really do splices anymore, but I suppose I can give it a shot.


----------



## ƒish (Jun 25, 2008)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> Sierra Mist said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're too spliced up~!!!


Mix Muk and Mudkip, and don't hold back on the blood, THAT KIND OF SURGERY HURTS.


just kidding, i'll do it...


----------



## ƒish (Jun 25, 2008)

MUK LAY IN HER OWN FILTH.


----------



## SL92 (Jun 25, 2008)

[quote author="


----------



## ƒish (Jun 25, 2008)

[quote="Shadow_][quote author="


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 25, 2008)

Look's like it Muk's time of the month.


----------



## ƒish (Jun 25, 2008)

Sierra Mist said:
			
		

> Look's like it Muk's time of the month.


OH NO! IT'S THE CRAZED MENSTRUATING MUK!


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 25, 2008)

[quote author="


----------



## UltraByte (Jun 25, 2008)

You guys are so silly.


----------



## ƒish (Jun 25, 2008)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> You guys are so silly.


No, we're men.

I am, at least... Sierra Mist is a drink.


----------



## Sizzler_Puddle (Jun 29, 2008)

Mix Riachu and...

Mismagius


----------



## SL92 (Jun 29, 2008)

Sorry, UB, I never meant to attract attention to this topic >.<


----------



## UltraByte (Jun 29, 2008)

Sizzler_Puddle said:
			
		

> Mix Riachu and...
> 
> Mismagius


Honestly, how do you expect me to do that?

@SL: No problem... not my fault that most of the time people make the stupidest ideas for Pokemon splices.


----------



## dragonflamez (Jun 29, 2008)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> Sizzler_Puddle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I tried, to be honest.
Kingler and Salamence was just the dumbest ting I could think of. D:


----------



## UltraByte (Jun 29, 2008)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually, it seemed decent. But people requested like Plusle and Minun..... which are pretty much the same thing. >_<

df, no hard feelings. :]


----------



## dragonflamez (Jun 29, 2008)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You just made me feel worse.
>_>

I TRIED to make it stupid!
I just drew a blank... D:::


----------



## MGMT (Jun 30, 2008)

Cross Seaking with Misty.


----------

